
CBS4 Investigation Finds Dead Voters Casting Ballots in Colorado - mbgaxyz
http://denver.cbslocal.com/2016/09/22/cbs4-investigation-finds-dead-voters-casting-ballots-in-colorado/
======
alistproducer2
I'm very curious to know who the zombies voted for, given some party's
obsession with voter fraud.

